# Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell








*Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler​*
*Dänemark fördert den Steinbutt in der Ostsee (Fünen), gerade auch speziell für Angler und Angeltourismus. Da gleichzeitig in Deutschland die Bundesregierung wie auch Landesregierungen und Behörden alles für die Abschaffung des Angeltourismus tun, wird das deutsche Meeeresangler sicher interessieren, was sich da in Dänemark und bei anderen Ostseeanrainern POSITIV für Angler tut *

Ich bedanke mich bei Mats Korth von unserem Partner Mommark Charterboot, der mir den Link zukommen liess:
Quelle:
https://smaabaadsnyt.dk/2018/01/19/pigvarbestanden-omkring-fyn-styrkes/

Kurz zusammen gefasst:
Schon den Anfang des Artikels finde ich klasse:


> *Dann gibt es eine gute Nachricht für Angler und andere Steinbutt Anhänger*



Da ist der Angler noch was wert, da wird was getan - bei uns kaum vorstellbar, da sind Angler nur Täter und Schuldige...

Die dänischen Verbände Amatørfiskerforening, Danmarks Fritidsfiskerforbund, Danmarks Fiskeriforening, Venø Fish Farm, FishLab, Fiskeristyrelsen, Øhavscenter Faaborg og DTU Aqua haben sich zusammen getan, um den Steinbuttbestand zu stützen und zu fördern.

Jeweils im Frühjahr sollen Steinbutt gefangen werden und die da gewonnene Brut zum Bestandsaufbau genutzt und ausgesetzt werden nach einem gewissen Aufwuchs, da lokale Fische am besten mit lokalen Bedingungen zu Recht kommen würden. 

Finanziert wird das Ganze durch fiskepleje.dk:
http://www.fiskepleje.dk/service/deutsch_version_fiskepleje



> Sie haben die führende dänische Website für Fischhegeverwaltung in Fließgewässern, Seen und Küstengewässern erreicht. Die Informationen gibt es nur auf Dänisch, aber auf dieser Seite können Sie über unsere Arbeit und Aktivitäten lesen, und Sie können die Kontaktangaben unserer Fischhegeberater und Forschungswissenschaftler finden.



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

Davon träumt ein deutscher Angler!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

wohl eher nicht nur einer ...
:g:g:g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

Wenn wir Angler in Deutschland erfolgreich auf Steinbutt fischen und die Politik das mitbekommt, haben wir vermutlich schneller als wir gucken können für diese Fischart ein Baglimit, da die Wertschöpfung für die Küstenfischerei hier sehr hoch ist und man diese erhalten muss!


----------



## Leech (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redakt
> 
> Jeweils im Frühjahr sollen Steinbutt gefangen werden und die da gewonnene Brut zum Bestandsaufbau genutzt und ausgesetzt werden nach einem gewissen Aufwuchs, da lokale Fische am besten mit lokalen Bedingungen zu Recht kommen würden.



Man stelle sich jetzt mal vor unsere Verbände würden auf eine ähnliche Idee kommen, heimische gefährdete Fische gezielt zu befischen, um sie zur Fortpflanzung zu bringen.

Naja. Wunschkonzert.


----------



## Eisbär14 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

Wie ich schon vor längerer Zeit festgestellt habe,hat der allgemeine Däne als solcher, begriffen das ein geangelter Fisch wesentlich mehr Geld einbringt als einer der im Netz sein Ende findet. Dadurch wird auch dort mehr für den Bestand getan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

ja, die sind da deutlich weiter..


----------



## Elbdrache (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

Deshalb werde ich wohl oder übel irgendwann nach Skandinavien auswandern, wenn das hier so weiter geht. Auch wenn es für manche übertrieben klingt, aber eine Gesellschaft, die ohne nachvollziehbare Gründe mein wichtigstes Hobby einschränken und verbieten will, möchte ich nicht mit meinen Steuerabgaben finanzieren. Und Angelpolitik ist ja nur ein Teil des Ganzen. Skandinavien ist uns in vielen Bereichen weit voraus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*



Elbdrache schrieb:


> Und Angelpolitik ist ja nur ein Teil des Ganzen.


Hier bei uns aber der EINZIG relevante..


----------



## UMueller (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn wir Angler in Deutschland erfolgreich auf Steinbutt fischen und die Politik das mitbekommt, haben wir vermutlich schneller als wir gucken können für diese Fischart ein Baglimit, da die Wertschöpfung für die Küstenfischerei hier sehr hoch ist und man diese erhalten muss!


Ja siehe Wolfsbarsch Eu. Ein Mefoangler munkelte das bei der Meerforelle auch was geplant sei. Ist da was dran ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

Ja, da hört man einiges..
Helmholtz ist da wohl noch weiter vorne als Thünen, was Forderungen für Einschränkungen für Angler bei Mefos angeht....

Auch das wird sicher die Dänen freuen, die ja bei der Mefo wie auch hier beim Steinbutt (Thema hier) FÜR Angler und FÜR Angeltourismus arbeiten statt gegen sie wie es bei uns geschieht...


----------



## Elbdrache (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

Auch wenns Offtopic ist, aber nur kurze Zwischenfrage: Hat jemand mehr Infos zu dem Themenkomplex Meerforelle und Einschränkungen für Angler? Wäre ja ein starkes Stück, schließlich gibt es Meerforellen bei uns eigentlich nur noch / wieder aufgrund der Bemühungen durch Angler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

Wir haben bereist vor einem Jahr darauf hingewiesen, dass Einschränkungen beim Lachs und bei der Mefo geplant sind. Auch wenn es offiziell noch dementiert wird, gibt es zumindest von offizieller Seite erste Andeutungen, dass weitere Tagesfanglimits in Vorbereitung sind.

So heißt es u.a. in der geplanten Änderung des LFischG in S-H:

_"Verstöße gegen das Tagesfanglimit beim Dorsch beschränkten sich bislang auf wenige Einzelfälle, da in der Freizeitfischerei seit Einführung der Regelung nur wenige Dorsche zu fangen waren. Da aber ein sehr großer Dorschjahrgang 2016 nach-wächst, ist absehbar, dass die Anzahl der Verstöße zunehmen wird, zumal davon auszugehen ist, dass das Regelungsinstrument Tagesfanglimit Dorsch auch in den kommenden Jahren Anwendung finden wird und wahrscheinlich sogar weitere Fischarten mit Fanglimit hinzukommen. Es bedarf daher der Schaffung einer unmittelbaren Sanktionsmöglichkeit im Landesfischereirecht."

_*Sorry für OT!*

Zum Thema zurück:Schön, dass die Dänen erkannt haben, wie interessant ein Steinbutt für Angler seinn kann. Ich habe das ja bereits als Alternative für Urlauber auf Fehmarn empfohlen .Das macht nämlich echt Laune!

www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4779852&postcount=34


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

Der Unterschied:
Die Dänen machen was FÜR Angler..

Was machen die deutschen Anglerfeinde aus Regierung, Behörden, Schützern und "Wissenschaft" - auch Steinbutt fördern FÜR Angler?

Oder erstmal Angelverbot zur Bestandsschonung?


----------



## cafabu (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

Bald werden in den Auswanderungsdocus im Fernsehen nur noch Angler zu sehen sein. Und bei der Einreise nach Deutschland wird man auf Angelgeräte kontrolliert, wegen des Einfuhrverbotes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler*

es gibt unwahrscheinlichere Szenarien/Plots..


----------

